# Donnie Osmand Swing Bike



## Kato (Aug 27, 2019)

Local Craigslist ad..........not much I can say

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/d/bentonville-1970-swing-bike-owned-by/6954654525.html


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 27, 2019)

True, not much to say..
.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 27, 2019)

Not sure one would fetch 3k brand new in the box.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2019)

Donny Osmond... he's dreamy...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm sure he has unquestionable provenance the bike was Donny's.....


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 27, 2019)

donnie was a wildman ....just look at that thing!  He thrashed it!

true bmx'er will child


----------



## Kato (Aug 27, 2019)

I do my research.........wrong Osm*a*nd - it's Jimmy Osmond


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 27, 2019)

Read it again. Owned by Donny Osmand NOT Donny Osmond. Donny " Osmand"was probably just the punk that sold it to him.


----------



## BrandonB (Aug 27, 2019)

Like the Seinfeld episode where George buys the car that belonged to John Voight not Jon Voight.


----------

